# Second IVF Cycle - Opinions and Advice Needed



## JoeAndrea (Jan 24, 2014)

My wife and I had a failed round of IVF back in April, 2 embryos put back in. We discovered during this cycle that my wife had fluid in her tube and has since had a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy in June to discover the fluid filled tube was a Hydrosalphix which was removed. We have now gone back to the clinic with a view to starting a second round of IVF now more confident as the Hydrosalphinx has been removed.

My wife is due to start down-regging as of 23rd/24th of this month with egg collection due to be around a month later in September. My wife has done a lot of research online and feels that starting this month is too soon in terms of preparing her body correctly ready for IVF. Mentally she feels ready but has read numerous blogs/articles online suggesting she should allow herself a good two months prior to starting IVF in order to eat a set diet and stay away from alcohol (bearing in mind we are not massive drinkers anyway).

If anyone has the time to reply I would appreciate your opinions on whether you feel she is right to hold off another month or if you feel the timescale we are in now will be enough?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chozzy (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi JoeAndrea,
After my first failed IVF and FET we had a meeting with the consultant who said to start the second fresh IVF straight away the next month. I had been for a big night out after the FET had failed so was worried that it wasn't enough time but I'm so impatient and couldn't wait! We started the next month and as you can see from my signature I got my BFP last month so personally it wasn't too soon for me. If your wife and your doctor think it's fine I'd say go ahead with it! And massive good luck for you both 😄 x


----------

